# Updated Pics of my 125 and New Elong



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is the 8-9 inch elong I picked up from Jersey this weekend:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

my 125, sunk the driftwood, added another bamboo


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

To fill in the middle, I have this cool driftwood i gathered waiting to get treated....then im done.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

nice dude!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Now for the beautiful inhabitants:


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

awesome looking fish and tank!! i hope i can get my 135gal for christmas


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

another:


----------



## Big Al (Oct 27, 2003)

gorgeous tank mike.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

Awesome Elong! Where can I find bamboo like that?? Also, is it living or fake?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

that tank is so sick


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Awesome setup!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I also would like to know about that bamboo Mike.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Luciano helped me out with this a while back so I will pass the knowledge on. The bamboo is from Fancy Plants and is the Giant Bamboo...fake of course.

It really looks good and not only provides a good hiding spot for your dither, but really floats up and provides some shade from the lights. I am really happy with it. I am still deciding whether I overdid it with it, but I think it looks good and since I only have 7 caribe it makes for good filler.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, dude....
Great cariba set-up, and bad-ass elong


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Awesome elongatus and Caribas...














!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)




----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that elong looks awesome. very dark and pretty.

Joe


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

WoW ! nice elongatus ! How is he at the moment ? Shy or hardcore killer beast ?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice mike, i dont think you over did it with the bamboo, looks great!
and the caribe rule!


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Your tank looks better and better over weeks









I love the elong







and caribe are so colorful....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Nice looking Elong..
Your tank looks very good also...I really like those plants you have in there ..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

awesome X, looks great.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PyGoPaT said:


> WoW ! nice elongatus ! How is he at the moment ? Shy or hardcore killer beast ?


 very skittish right now but he just came from a long hard trip on a train from jersey


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Real Nice as expected!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Slick baby!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice elong. Is he active and eating well yet?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

akio525 said:


> Nice elong. Is he active and eating well yet?










I havnt had long enough to enjoy him. I put him in the tank, loaded it with feeders and took off for the week. I plan on observing him a lot when I return.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice P's


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wicked tank mike :nod: love the elongatus and the bamboo


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Great looking Elong. Nice Tank set







Up


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

The elong is very sweet to the sight









I like your concept of the big driftwood on the rightside of the tank. Its a scare spot!


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

(gasping) DAMN! i see u got black sand in ur tank, i got some also, so how do u keep it nice & clean, is there a trick?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice X, Good pickup on the elong







Cariba ank looks pretty damn sweet.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bad ass..i love that cariba tank..that drift is freakin awesome...WORD!!!


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Very good looking fish Mike! I also like the way you have the 125 set up.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice! Love the fancy Plants!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

nice set-up just wondering were did u get those bigger plants(reptile section at say petco or petsmart)?would like to get them form my 125g. and where did u get that stump looking piece in the right corner. nice i like it.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

it's been awhile since I have seen that elongatus! looks great


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

What kind of plants are those and are they real? Your setup looks really good.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Were is your piranha-fury sticker?? nice tank


----------

